# Bentley’s adventures



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of our boy Bentley. He has brought so much to our lives. He will be 3 months old on the 3rd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentley sure is a cute little guy, great pictures.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is so cute!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is such a fuzzy cutie.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is adorable!!


----------



## jeanetter (Mar 5, 2018)

He is precious!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you ☺


----------



## Hauntser (Mar 30, 2018)

What a cute pup!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What a little teddy bear!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bentley is adorable, lovely photos!.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

*Puppy class*
































Bentley went to puppy class! He was so good! He made some new friends and one of his 1/2 brothers was there!


----------



## Ruth & Louis (Mar 25, 2018)

He's like a teddy bear! Cutie


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh the cuteness! Glad class was good - seems like an adorable little crew ?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My daughter took these pictures today and I had to share.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OHMYGAWWWWDDDD how ADORABLE!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just love puppy pictures...so cuddly.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

*Puppy class week 2*

Bentley had a busy day today. He went to the vets for his final set of needles, played with his sister Bella, then we went to puppy class.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

*15 weeks*























More Bentley! 15 weeks!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Bentley got to visit the ambulance station today!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bentley’s first bath!*

Our boy went to the groomers for the first time today! He had never had a bath before. She said he did great. He listened really well. Our groomer is also the breeder we got Bentley from. When we got to the puppy salon, Bentley’s sister was also there to be groomed.

She said she can tell that Bentley has been well socialized. He is very mellow and doesn’t get spooked. He has a very calm demeanour. When I got home she had sent me a message saying how well we are doing with him and to keep it up. They are very happy they placed him in our home. Made me feel good ☺


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is so darn cute......


----------

